# MF253 goes slow



## khaled bataineh (Dec 11, 2021)

I just got massey 253, the tractor goes really slow. I know a guy who has another 253, it goes over 30 km/hr. Mine can not do more than 20Km/hr. Is there any thing I can do to splve this problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. According to the Nebraska Tractor Tests, the top speed of a 253 is supposed to be 20.6 mph (33 km/Hr).


https://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3722&context=tractormuseumlit


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

When you are comparing speeds, are your engine rpm's basically the same for the two tractors? Are the transmissions the same? Are the rear tires the same size?


----------



## khaled bataineh (Dec 11, 2021)

BigT said:


> When you are comparing speeds, are your engine rpm's basically the same for the two tractors? Are the transmissions the same? Are the rear tires the same size?


Thank for response, the tires are the same, I push the padel to the limit, the tachometer is borke,As for tansmision, I do not know, It was imported from US four years ago, the rear tires are extermly wide. I can not read the numbers, but I am guessing over 14, Is it custom in US that people change the gears to reduce speed and get high torque. I consulted mechanic, he said it could be done to replace part of transmissions, the cost you between $300 up to $600. But I


----------



## khaled bataineh (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks, that is what I expect over 30 km/hr


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Khaled,

Just a thought, have you checked the clutch pedal free play, a clutch will slip more as you progress to higher gears if there is no free play or the clutch is becoming defective, this may not be your problem, but do check the pedal free play.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Without an operating tach how do you know how fast the engine is turning over.
What is the governed hi rpm set at?


----------

